# Anyone enjoying watching the Tea Party collapse?



## bucs90 (Oct 14, 2013)

So, how does everyone feel about watching the once-promising Tea Party collapse into a fringe, extreme element that most of the country is sick of?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 14, 2013)

bucs90 said:


> So, how does everyone feel about watching the once-promising Tea Party collapse into a fringe, extreme element that most of the country is sick of?



Another demise of the Tea Party Thread...


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 14, 2013)

bucs90 said:


> So, how does everyone feel about watching the once-promising Tea Party collapse into a fringe, extreme element that most of the country is sick of?



Not so hot, since they're taking us with them.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 14, 2013)

Really?
Just like the left has said about Joe Arpaio? Rush Limbaugh?
They are not collapsing nor are they going away.


----------



## kidrocks (Oct 14, 2013)

bucs90 said:


> So, how does everyone feel about watching the once-promising Tea Party collapse into a fringe, extreme element that most of the country is sick of?






I'm enjoying it immensely... pass the popcorn please!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 14, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > So, how does everyone feel about watching the once-promising Tea Party collapse into a fringe, extreme element that most of the country is sick of?
> ...



^ That's how I feel.  Plus most of the ones in congress are gerrymandered into invincibility.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 14, 2013)

bucs90 said:


> So, how does everyone feel about watching the once-promising Tea Party collapse into a fringe, extreme element that most of the country is sick of?



how does everyone feel watching this Country going to hell?.....but in the meantime yay my side is polling at 33% thats 10% better than the other guys....but hey we are winning....yay....


----------



## peach174 (Oct 14, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > So, how does everyone feel about watching the once-promising Tea Party collapse into a fringe, extreme element that most of the country is sick of?
> ...



Who are the ones wanting to make long term budget plans?
It's not the left.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 14, 2013)

Most fun is gonna come when Republicans who cave start trying to fight some really tough primaries.  And they WILL face primaries!


----------



## bendog (Oct 14, 2013)

Nearly half the country disapproves of them, including many gopers, but the 20% or so of the electorate will remain ideologically pure.  

Would that McCain had chosen Lieberman as a running mate.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah, because it's SO important everybody remains aware who is to blame, as we go over the motherfucking cliff.

Jesus.


----------



## bendog (Oct 14, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> Most fun is gonna come when Republicans who cave start trying to fight some really tough primaries.  And they WILL face primaries!



THAT actually is how the House might flip, because this is different from before.  There was no teaparty to primary out people who compromised.  Run some Mourdochs after forcing incumbants out ...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh boy, another thread claiming that a small, insignificant bunch of nobody's that nobody cares about is collapsing the entire US.  That's almost as rich as the claims that Bush the idiot fooled the smartest minds on Earth into thinking there were WMD's n Iraq.



You fuckers are mentally ill, seriously.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Oct 14, 2013)

martybegan said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > So, how does everyone feel about watching the once-promising Tea Party collapse into a fringe, extreme element that most of the country is sick of?
> ...



this is how lefties pray....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 14, 2013)

peach174 said:


> Really?
> Just like the left has said about Joe Arpaio? Rush Limbaugh?
> They are not collapsing nor are they going away.



thats a shame.....i wish someone would walk into Congress and say ...."they are all gone....no trace of were they went.....looks like we will have to pick new reps"....


----------



## PredFan (Oct 14, 2013)

kidrocks said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > So, how does everyone feel about watching the once-promising Tea Party collapse into a fringe, extreme element that most of the country is sick of?
> ...



You both are living in some alternative reality.


----------



## Contumacious (Oct 14, 2013)

bucs90 said:


> So, how does everyone feel about watching the once-promising Tea Party collapse into a fringe, extreme element that most of the country is sick of?



The question should have been :

 Anyone enjoying watching the US government collapse?

.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 14, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > So, how does everyone feel about watching the once-promising Tea Party collapse into a fringe, extreme element that most of the country is sick of?
> ...



If only.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 14, 2013)

bucs90 said:


> So, how does everyone feel about watching the once-promising Tea Party collapse into a fringe, extreme element that most of the country is sick of?



Good point. It would be interesting IF they weren't threatening to take down everyone else w/ them as BDBoop said


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm not getting any dependable updates on the Tea Party even since Limbaugh went off the air; my only remaining news source is "The Daily Show"


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 14, 2013)

bendog said:


> Nearly half the country disapproves of them, including many gopers, but the 20% or so of the electorate will remain ideologically pure.
> 
> Would that McCain had chosen Lieberman as a running mate.



i still would not have considered the guy.....to ancient beat up fuckers running....nope...anyone over 70 should not be allowed to run for President....the job is to stressful and it ages ya even more....


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 14, 2013)

no, don't collapse!

i want to see another hilarious election season.

footshooting III - THIS time we REALLY fuck up the midterms


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey Bucs don't you think an election is required before you can make this claim? Or are you more into tea leaves and crystal balls?


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 14, 2013)

bucs90 said:


> So, how does everyone feel about watching the once-promising Tea Party collapse into a fringe, extreme element that most of the country is sick of?





L.K.Eder said:


> no, don't collapse!
> 
> i want to see another hilarious election season.
> 
> footshooting III - THIS time we REALLY fuck up the midterms



lol. yep, this one turn out to be a real zinger of an election cycle for teapartiers


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 14, 2013)

I remember all the left winger media morons declaring that the Republican Party was dead after the 2008 elections. 

Hehehehe, then 2010 happened with a huge midterm turn around. Because of the TP's and Conservatives. 

These folks are alive and kicking no matter how many times you declare them dead.

I'm beginning to think I should name them the "Lazarus Party" because they keep coming back to life after every obituary you progressive pukes post for them.


----------



## Contumacious (Oct 14, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > So, how does everyone feel about watching the once-promising Tea Party collapse into a fringe, extreme element that most of the country is sick of?
> ...



Yo Vern, didn't the feds take everyone down with them during the first default in 1935?

 during President Franklin Roosevelt&#8217;s New Deal, when the government nationalized gold and made it a felony for any American to own gold. Not only was gold ownership made illegal but it nullified all &#8220;gold clauses&#8221; in private and government contracts. Writing contracts in gold was a way people protected themselves against government theft, namely inflation. The Supreme Court upheld federal nationalization of gold and *nullification of gold contracts* in the famous *Gold Clause Cases.* Today many Americans have turned to gold, driving its price to an all-time high, as a safeguard against what they see as pending inflation. Here&#8217;s my question to you: If Obama and Congress enacted a law demanding that you turn in your gold, would you be morally obligated to obey such a law?"

.

.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 14, 2013)

bucs90 used to be one of the hard core rw postsers here, when I arrived at USMB, then the tea party came to his state & started laying off first responders. Aint that right bucs90?


----------



## bendog (Oct 14, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Nearly half the country disapproves of them, including many gopers, but the 20% or so of the electorate will remain ideologically pure.
> ...



Well, he supported Iraq, but he did have a solid progressive voting history on economic issues.  There's no doubt that Obama captured the more left wing of the dems, and first time voters (though ironically he's into domestic spying, a drone war and bailing out Wall St).  McCain couldn't pull the trigger on actually running a bipartisan campaign to the middle.  Even had he lost, and he probably would have, it might have left a message.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2013)

The GOP is up and running, and many of the leaders are kicking the TeaPs in the nads today, so we will see where this goes.

Oh, and don't say the TeaPs are or were insignificant until they actually are: keep in mind the populist TeaPs of 2010 who did well, then have been trying to decay America ever since.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 14, 2013)

Remind us again how the tea party types like Walker were recalled and stripped of power.

I love hearing this story, especially when Chris tells it.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 14, 2013)

i like the story where harry reid gets reelected


----------



## Redfish (Oct 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The GOP is up and running, and many of the leaders are kicking the TeaPs in the nads today, so we will see where this goes.
> 
> Oh, and don't say the TeaPs are or were insignificant until they actually are: keep in mind the populist TeaPs of 2010 who did well, then have been trying to decay America ever since.



The tea party is nothing but average americans who are tired of incompetent govt stealing from them and ignoring the constitution.

Sorry, libtardians,  but the tea party is alive and well,  even if the party label goes away, real americans will never go away and will never stop demanding that their govt follow the constitution and stop screwing the citizens.

If you think that a group of citizens demanding accountabiliy and common sense in government is "trying to decay" america, then you have no idea what this country is all about.


----------



## Spoonman (Oct 14, 2013)

bucs90 said:


> So, how does everyone feel about watching the once-promising Tea Party collapse into a fringe, extreme element that most of the country is sick of?



to be honest with you, i've been too busy watching the left spin out of control trying to make thsi all an issue for the republicans.  you guys are spinning so much lately you have your own gravitational force.  keep it up and you'll be attracting moons.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 14, 2013)

L.K.Eder said:


> i like the story where harry reid gets reelected



That was more like a nightmare than a story.

But please indulge all of us with the glorious story of the Walker recall.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 14, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > i like the story where harry reid gets reelected
> ...



I like the one where the GOP didn't take the House....

These moonbat lefties live in an alternate reality.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 14, 2013)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



They all live on "tilted" islands.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 14, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> bucs90 used to be one of the hard core rw postsers here, when I arrived at USMB, then the tea party came to his state & started laying off first responders. Aint that right bucs90?



Yeah, Bucs90 was a Republican. Sure. BTW, how's that African diamond mine investment working out for ya, the one you got from the lawyer representing the son of the incarcerated Finance Minister


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 14, 2013)

peach174 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



You're right the left isn't doing anything to help.


----------



## Nyvin (Oct 14, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> I remember all the left winger media morons declaring that the Republican Party was dead after the 2008 elections.
> 
> Hehehehe, then 2010 happened with a huge midterm turn around. Because of the TP's and Conservatives.
> 
> ...



Republicans won the 2010 midterms due to the census and a lack of democrat voters.   It had nothing to do with tea party support.    From 2008 to 2010 the GOP got fewer votes.

2008 GOP house votes:  52,249,491

2010 GOP house votes:  44,827,441


----------



## Contumacious (Oct 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The GOP is up and running, and many of the leaders are kicking the TeaPs in the nads today, so we will see where this goes.



You know who needs a swift kick in the nads? Oh , wait, you ain't got any.





> Oh, and don't say the TeaPs are or were insignificant until they actually are: keep in mind the populist TeaPs of 2010 who did well, then have been trying to decay America ever since.



You better set your  fascist bullshit tendencies aside before the the whole Nation looks like Detroit.


----------



## hortysir (Oct 14, 2013)

bucs90 said:


> So, how does everyone feel about watching the once-promising Tea Party collapse into a fringe, extreme element that most of the country is sick of?



*shrug*
I rather enjoyed watching the Value Voter's Summit on C-Span

It was so "irrelevant" that several people (obviously) from OFA were willing to pay full ticket prices just to shout out and get evicted


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 14, 2013)

Nyvin said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > I remember all the left winger media morons declaring that the Republican Party was dead after the 2008 elections.
> ...



You liberals have gotten so good at lying you're beginning to lie to yourselves.

We'll see what happens in 2014.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 14, 2013)

Anyone remember this gem?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/194797-scott-walker-is-going-to-be-recalled.html


----------



## bendog (Oct 14, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > i like the story where harry reid gets reelected
> ...



Walker's telling you, you folks are nuts to shut down the govt!  lol


----------



## g5000 (Oct 14, 2013)

The Tea Party has placed the country at risk of having a Democratic House, a Democratic Senate, and a Democratic White House a little over one year from now.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The GOP is up and running, and many of the leaders are kicking the TeaPs in the nads today, so we will see where this goes.
> 
> Oh, and don't say the TeaPs are or were insignificant until they actually are: keep in mind the populist TeaPs of 2010 who did well, then have been trying to decay America ever since.



Yeah, the Republican Mods fucked up royally, while the TP inflicted a shellacking on your Dems.

Mods will still have a role in the Republican Party, just not in leadership


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 14, 2013)

They're actually growing.


----------



## bendog (Oct 14, 2013)

g5000 said:


> The Tea Party has placed the country at risk of having a Democratic House, a Democratic Senate, and a Democratic White House a little over one year from now.



Given today's reality of having the gop run by the TPM, I don't see that as the worst of the options .... sadly.  Any goper teapartied out for a raging maniac, would most likely be met by a farily middle of the road dem.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 14, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> They're actually growing.



Well, in liberal land, where global warming means things get cooler...  their stance makes perfect sense.


----------



## bendog (Oct 14, 2013)

g5000 said:


> The Tea Party has placed the country at risk of having a Democratic House, a Democratic Senate, and a Democratic White House a little over one year from now.



Given today's reality of having the gop run by the TPM, I don't see that as the worst of the options .... sadly. Any goper teapartied out for a raging maniac, would most likely be met by a farily middle of the road dem.


----------



## Contumacious (Oct 14, 2013)

g5000 said:


> The Tea Party has placed the country at risk of having a Democratic House, a Democratic Senate, and a Democratic White House a little over one year from now.



Like that wasn't going to happen anyways.

How can  demagogue politicians go wrong catering the the parasitic supermajority?

.


----------



## Nyvin (Oct 14, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



What can you say to refute what I said?   The biggest differences between 2008 elections and 2010 elections were newly drawn district lines and a huge drop in democrat voters.  

From 2008 to 2010 the Democrats lost 26,257,648 votes, the GOP lost 7,422,050 in the same time.

2010 was won by the GOP from a lack of democratic support.....*NOT* due to a surge in tea party support.    That and the new census district lines played a role too.


----------



## Connery (Oct 14, 2013)

*Moved to proper forum*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2013)

> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The GOP is up and running, and many of the leaders are kicking the TeaPs in the nads today, so we will see where this goes.
> ...



Backwards, silly one.  The TeaPs will be the janitors etc for the party meetings.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 14, 2013)

Moderate Republican sales pitch: Sure we lost in 2008 and lost again in 2012 to the worst President in memory, but this time we'll do more of the same, we're just going to blame the TP -- again, and harder

So, what can we put you down for Mr. Adelson, $50 million? $60 million? Hey, tell your security guard to let go


----------



## hortysir (Oct 14, 2013)

Nyvin said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Nyvin said:
> ...



How much democratic support are you expecting from the largest tax increase in our lifetime that will cut into Christmas spending and attach their EIC tax refunds????


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 14, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> bucs90 used to be one of the hard core rw postsers here, when I arrived at USMB, then the tea party came to his state & started laying off first responders. Aint that right bucs90?



yea he was hard core.....he sure as hell stuck a flag in your ass.....he wasnt no "hard core" righty....


----------



## nicolondon (Oct 14, 2013)

That TP rally in Washington was certainly a good advert for them! Just how much hate and bigotry can you squeeze into  a crowd of people. I was wondering when the KKK were going to turn up and join their friends for a day out in Washington. 

Sadly I don't think the TP are going anywhere, and as for a certain Mrs Palin no one cares about you anymore, and Ted Cruz, please come back George Bush because he is positively wonderful compared to this vile, odious bitter man!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 14, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Remind us again how the tea party types like Walker were recalled and stripped of power.
> 
> I love hearing this story, especially when Chris tells it.



Chris has told many a tale in the last 5 years....i love his tale about how great Obama is when the stock market goes up.....but then a week later when it drops just as much you dont see him here saying how bad the Pres is....typical Chris.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 14, 2013)

L.K.Eder said:


> i like the story where harry reid gets reelected



it just shows you that the people of Nevada are just as stupid as the rest of the Country for re-electing yet another incompetent useless asshole.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 14, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Anyone remember this gem?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/194797-scott-walker-is-going-to-be-recalled.html



im sure Chris does.....he is also proud of his anti-Veterans threads....


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 14, 2013)

bucs90 said:


> So, how does everyone feel about watching the once-promising Tea Party collapse into a fringe, extreme element that most of the country is sick of?



I feel sorry for all the fools who sent and keep sending these charlatans money.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 14, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The GOP is up and running, and many of the leaders are kicking the TeaPs in the nads today, so we will see where this goes.
> ...



the ones in the Republican Party who should NEVER have major roles are the Far Righties....Moderates at least can get along with people who ...."gasp" ....have differing views on life....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 14, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Moderate Republican sales pitch: Sure we lost in 2008 and lost again in 2012 to the worst President in memory, but this time we'll do more of the same, we're just going to blame the TP -- again, and harder
> 
> So, what can we put you down for Mr. Adelson, $50 million? $60 million? Hey, tell your security guard to let go



the Far Right sales pitch......if you dont like the way we see things.....FUCK YOU.....thats the Far Lefts too.....they deserve each other....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 14, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > So, how does everyone feel about watching the once-promising Tea Party collapse into a fringe, extreme element that most of the country is sick of?
> ...



as compared to sending anyone else in Congress money?....


----------



## hortysir (Oct 14, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > So, how does everyone feel about watching the once-promising Tea Party collapse into a fringe, extreme element that most of the country is sick of?
> ...



The Value Voters appreciated the donations made by the OFA members


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 15, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > i like the story where harry reid gets reelected
> ...



i can't blame nevadans for reelecting reid when taking into account the alternative offered by the tea party.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 15, 2013)

L.K.Eder said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



i can....Reid is another useless piece of Shit....and should not be were he is today....they had other people running it wasnt just 2 people....


----------



## peach174 (Oct 15, 2013)

This is pretty funny, because people said the same thing when the far left Socialists of the Democratic party was getting started in the 1970's.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 15, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The far right have no business making or setting policy, period.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 15, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The GOP is up and running, and many of the leaders are kicking the TeaPs in the nads today, so we will see where this goes.
> ...



Conty, you don't like America, you discount patriotism, you hate its narrative: move to Somalia.  You will be happier.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 15, 2013)

peach174 said:


> Really?
> Just like the left has said about Joe Arpaio? Rush Limbaugh?
> They are not collapsing nor are they going away.



They ( Tea Partiers ) are here to stay, and make a positive difference. Their goals are Constitutional.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Then neither does the far left like Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 15, 2013)

peach174 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Harry and Nancy aren't far left is where your comment falls apart.

I like Boehner and I can tolerate Cantor and King.  I despise Louie Gohmert and that gang of reactionary far righties.  Many of them will be primaried and elected out next year.

Then, hopefully, the two parties can work together.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Fascist.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 15, 2013)

I love how in every thread, Fake has to speak on behalf of the public at large. His delusions of Grandeur make for hilarious reading.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 15, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> I love how in every thread, Fake has to speak on behalf of the public at large. His delusions of Grandeur make for hilarious reading.



He's self-assured. I'm sorry that bothers you. And I'm just saying that - I'm really not sorry at all.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 15, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > I love how in every thread, Fake has to speak on behalf of the public at large. His delusions of Grandeur make for hilarious reading.
> ...



He's mental. it doesn't bother me. I said it was hilarious and it is. But leave it to a LOLberal to make shit up. it's what they do best.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 15, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



Uh-huh.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



neither do the Far Left.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Pelosi isnt?....if you say so Jake......


----------

